#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Server Side Technologies >  >  The server has been in an unlocked room marked "Room Back-Streat"

## Dhiya

A server that houses sensitive data has been stored in an unlocked room for the last few years at a company. The door to the room has a sign on the door that reads "Room Back-Streat" This sign was placed on the door with the hope that people would not look for important servers in this room. Realizing this is notoptimum security, the company has decided to install a reinforced lock and server cage for the server and remove the sign. The company has also hardened the server's configuration and employed strict operating system access controls.
The server has been in an unlocked room marked "Room Back-Streat" for the last few years means the company was practicing which kind of practice?
The new reinforced lock and cage serve as what kind of practice?

----------

